# New Sig for Fantasy League Needed!



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

Wondering if anyone could make me a signature for my new fantasy team for season 2. My teams consists of: Dan Henderson, Marcus Davis, Thiago Silva, Patrick Cote & Corey Hill. I'd like to stick with the royal blue and black theme already in my signature, and my team name is LIE or DIE, and if it happened my username that'd be sweet. Simple, and clean layout with all there faces would be good (Like Trey Bs. Chris, Brownpimps etc)

Any help would be much appreciated. Rep for all attempts, and points for the one that I use!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Does this work?










If not, you can ask B-Real to help out.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

DISGUSTING TREY!! You are an absolute god. Thanks bro!

Yeah, I definately need help with putting it in my signature. I lost the colour and it was to big so I distorted. So confused.


----------

